# Poll: Caxton Visa, had a refusal?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Could any Caxton card users please let us know whether they have found that their cards are being refused, even though there are funds on it, since the change from Mastercard to Visa.

PLEASE DON'T VOTE YES IF YOU HAVE BEEN REFUSED AT CARD OPERATED FUEL PUMPS, THEY MAY REFUSE BECAUSE YOU HAVE A LOW BALANCE.

I was prompted to ask the question following a post on another thread where a user said they had found their Caxton card being refused since the change.

If you don't have a Caxton card please refrain from posting telling us about alternatives. By all means start another thread on that topic. This is just to find out about Caxton refusals, Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

No, never refused with Caxton, but I mostly withdraw cash from the bank.
I would recommend also having the Fairfx as an alternative as it is Mastercard.
Best of both worlds!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was trying to make it a poll Graham. I have now succeeded by doing the same thing I did the previous four times I tried. Some features on this site are very difficult to use I find.
For example this should be in bold* and this should be underlined

Oh well, as long as we keep getting new twiddly bits we don't need why worry about the bits which don't work and never did as far as I know, Alan.*


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I will qualify my 'yes' answer to say that it has only happened at automated petrol pumps in France. I do not remember it happening even at automated pumps when it was the old system. Any other time I have had no refusals whatsoever.

JohnW


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree, mine's been refused, but only on auto petrol pumps, it's because you need a minimum balance, I can't remember what it is but it's over E100.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Damn. My poll is worthless. I should have excluded petrol pumps. I will try to edit.

Edited the first post. Thanks for pointing my error out, Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alan, maybe you could have put POLL in the title  
Might be worth starting another :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Done Graham, ta, Alan.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Grath said:


> No, never refused with Caxton, but I mostly withdraw cash from the bank.
> I would recommend also having the Fairfx as an alternative as it is Mastercard.
> Best of both worlds!


FairFX is also changing to VISA, I have received notification and the new card.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > No, never refused with Caxton, but I mostly withdraw cash from the bank.
> ...


I thought I heard something at about the same time that Caxton announced it, but it went quiet, so I thought I might have been imagining it  
Both Caxton and FairtFx, were backed by the Newcastle B S. so no big surprise  
I suppose I will get a letter soon :lol:

OOPs off thread


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

Generally speaking, no problems for purchases but have been refused by a couple of Moroccan Bank ATM's for cash withdrawal. No problem with Moroccan branches of French Banks like Credit Agricole, though.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Caxton sent me the new Visa but the mastercard is still valid and I have continued to use. Can't remember when the card expires but think it's next year.

Used to have a lot of issues trying to withdraw cash on ATM's in Amsterdam for some reason, it just never worked...ever!

Was there a few weeks ago and had no issues at the ATM with both the Visa and master Caxton cards

Also used a few automated fuel stations in France with the mastercard Caxton without issue.

Of course neither work on the Autoroutes


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

It was an earlier post by me that led to this new post on Caxton Cards and having taken the matter up with Caxton i subsequently received a long email which I have copied below and explains why the Caxton Card is not accepted at certain points. 

'I understand from your email, and of course from our earlier conversation, that you are unhappy about transactions being declined on your card. Please note, it is not the type of merchant we are declining the transaction with, it is the type of transaction. I have tried below to explain the process and reasoning behind our decision to place this restriction on our cards in the interests of providing full disclosure but, although I hope this goes some way towards explaining our actions, I am afraid that it does not represent a resolution of the issue as we are unable to remove the restriction on a bespoke basis on the cards. You are a long-standing customer and have also acted with honesty and integrity when using our cards and, further, you dealt with me with considerable politeness and restraint in spite of facing a situation that must be very frustrating. As such it is extremely regretful that restrictions placed on our cards to prevent other, less scrupulous, people misusing the cards we issue, have affected you adversely. It was not our intention to cause you any inconvenience but, upon reviewing the overall damage caused by allowing non pre-authorised transactions, Caxton FX as a business decided that imposing a restriction on these represented a benefit to our customers in terms of security. 

When you make a transaction, we receive a request from the merchant. This is an opportunity for us to check the transaction is valid and to ensure there are enough funds available to honour it. If the transaction is approved, an electronic pre-authorisation is sent. At this stage, funds do not leave your account. Instead, they are set aside pending final approval. Pre-authorisations are an essential part of the transaction process because they enable us to set the funds aside for the merchant to claim. This means we can give you an available balance allowing you to only spend the amount that is on the card. The absence of pre-authorisations could take you over the limit and could mean you would end up owing us money. Pre-authorisations are also crucial when tackling fraud as they prevent merchants and individuals from debiting funds from your account without your consent. 

We have placed a warning on the website regarding the declines that may occur if you were to use your card at toll booths under the section “tips for travel”;


I apologise for the fact that this adversely impacts you as a good and honest customer but unfortunately such blocks have to be applied across the whole programme and there is no facility for individual dispensations'


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tony_g said:


> Generally speaking, no problems for purchases but have been refused by a couple of Moroccan Bank ATM's for cash withdrawal. No problem with Moroccan branches of French Banks like Credit Agricole, though.


Are you referring to the Euro card or the Global card?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Have voted NO because all transaction except automated pumps have been fine. However, my experience is that refusal at these pumps is not related to low balance. Ours were refused with several hundred Euros on them. I read somewhere that the issue here is related to the system not being able to determine the balance on the card. Whatever the reason, we just avoid the auto pumps where possible, or use another card.


----------

